

Festive spices and their intoxicating history - Petiver
http://theconversation.com/out-of-your-noggin-festive-spices-and-their-intoxicating-history-35425

======
PeterWhittaker
Potentially interesting, but largely anecdotes, hypotheticals, and historical
trends, with little to no science.

